# Goals for the upcoming year?



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

I know I have a handful. And hope like hell to achieve them all this upcoming year from yak.

King, Cobe, Tarpon, 40+ red, are what I plan on going hard for this year. 


On this rainy day, within a month of warm temps, what are your goals, or what would you like to try for this year?





Jesse


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Not drown. 

I'd like to take my yak out, fish, have a good time, and make it home to my own bed. See, if you set your goals low, you'd always achieve them!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> Not drown.
> 
> I'd like to take my yak out, fish, have a good time, and make it home to my own bed. See, if you set your goals low, you'd always achieve them!


sounds like you have a serious fear of drowning lol.. life jacket, or learn to swim


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Very simply, explore/fish the waters of the middle peninsula. Horn Harbor, Milford Haven, Winter Haven, Hole in the Wall, East River and North River. Should be pretty easy. Ha Oh yeah and catch some Specks.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

PR red > 35 inches
Fish for bottom dwellers on the 4 Nm reef
Cobe or king


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

First and most important is just to fish in the yak more. But big goal is to go out to the ships and fish for stripers this winter


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

yeh my goal would be to expand my paddling areas. Go out longer and further than a mile or 2. I have a ride 135 and have only been a mile out then back as the weather and conditions were changing quick in the bay. Also to test the abilities of the yak too as far as its limits and my limits.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

mud said:


> yeh my goal would be to expand my paddling areas. Go out longer and further than a mile or 2. I have a ride 135 and have only been a mile out then back as the weather and conditions were changing quick in the bay. Also to test the abilities of the yak too as far as its limits and my limits.


always good to know the limitations of yourself, as well as your gear.

i think my gear will far surpass my own lol



Jesse


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

hit the suds for the first time in my yak!hope to get my first yak-king.man it will feel great to be out there when kings are around and know that your odds are better than sharing a pier rail with 30 other king fishers.
when the menhaden are around.....man,cant wait!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

the time is now...ive seen several very large schools of menhaden on the beach already this year...its time.


if only the wind would chill out long enought o even get a half day in.



Jesse


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

cobe and 40"+ drum from the yak


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

King or Cobe and my season will be made! Im expecting it to happen very soon. Im ready to start seeing everyones goals get accomplished, whos gonna be the first?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> Not drown.
> 
> I'd like to take my yak out, fish, have a good time, and make it home to my own bed. See, if you set your goals low, you'd always achieve them!


Bet! I'm with you man. I'm new to this, so I'm progressing slowly, although I do want to be ready to drop some eels at Kiptopeke later in the year.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

get a yak.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

AMZ158-151930-
S OF CAPE LOOKOUT TO N OF SURF CITY NC OUT 20 NM-
402 AM EDT FRI MAY 15 2009

SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 8 AM EDT THIS MORNING


TODAY
S WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 4 TO 6 FT SUBSIDING TO 3 TO 5
FT DOMINANT PERIOD 7 SECONDS. ISOLATED TSTMS THIS MORNING. A
CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND TSTMS THIS AFTERNOON.

TONIGHT THROUGH SAT NIGHT
S WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 3 TO 5 FT
DOMINANT PERIOD 7 SECONDS. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND TSTMS.

SUN
SW WINDS 10 TO 15 KT...INCREASING TO 15 TO 20 KT IN THE
AFTERNOON. SEAS 4 TO 5 FT. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND TSTMS.

SUN NIGHT
N WINDS 25 TO 30 KT. SEAS 4 TO 6 FT. SHOWERS AND TSTMS
LIKELY.

MON
NE WINDS 25 TO 30 KT...DIMINISHING TO 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 4 TO
6 FT. SHOWERS LIKELY.

TUE
NE WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 3 TO 5 FT.



As soon as this stops, its on  In a Big way.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

awesome to hear menhaden are on the beach.man! my girl wants to kingfish on the pier!!!that keeps me from goal 1-a frisco cobia.and 2-maybe a king.!!!maybe one day while we are down she wont want to sit on the pier and i can yak out.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

pogey moe said:


> awesome to hear menhaden are on the beach.man! my girl wants to kingfish on the pier!!!that keeps me from goal 1-a frisco cobia.and 2-maybe a king.!!!maybe one day while we are down she wont want to sit on the pier and i can yak out.


have u ever pin-rigged on bogue before?


Jesse


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

A cobe!


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

hey Lockowitz,

i pin rigged there years ago when i was in college.no runs and 50 rigs!i'm headed your way june 9-16.if you see a blue yak going back and forth its likely me!if menhaden are around im bringing my 3ft cast net!i can throw it fine out of the yak....not my 6 footer!i float a garbage can (rubbermade)fill it with pogies and start fishing.If you fish bogue,how do you like it?is that your "home Pier"?weather permitting maybe we could hook up and troll some pogies around!im considering trying to get one on 10lb test-spinning rod.so far a 24# on 12Lb test is the lightest ive gone.no pier- no pilings! i may try it!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

pogey moe said:


> hey Lockowitz,
> 
> i pin rigged there years ago when i was in college.no runs and 50 rigs!i'm headed your way june 9-16.if you see a blue yak going back and forth its likely me!if menhaden are around im bringing my 3ft cast net!i can throw it fine out of the yak....not my 6 footer!i float a garbage can (rubbermade)fill it with pogies and start fishing.If you fish bogue,how do you like it?is that your "home Pier"?weather permitting maybe we could hook up and troll some pogies around!im considering trying to get one on 10lb test-spinning rod.so far a 24# on 12Lb test is the lightest ive gone.no pier- no pilings! i may try it!


bogue use to be my "home pier" but, i refuse to fish it anymore, long story.


anywho, yeah im local to the area. and if its a monday or tuesday, and weather is good, ill surf launch with you. iuno where you launch, but i got a private place on the oceanfront to launch, and thats where ill be launching a majority of the time if i fish around here.


as far as pogies go, if they are there ill snag some, but, more then likely it'll be bluefish for bait.


10lb test is 100% do-able for a king. he's just gonna smoke some long runs, and its just gonna be a longer fight. like you said, no pilings=no hassle.




Jesse


----------



## linda&ernie (May 18, 2009)

My goal is to catch a Tarpon from my yak this year. My other goal was to catch a Cobia from a yak which I did about a month ago. I didn't sight cast him, I was blind jigging our pier that isn't open yet but it still counts! ~Linda


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

10lb Flounda
5lb croaka
13lb speck
32oz spot 
IGFA all tackle Oyster Toad


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

lockowitz,ill hit you up the day im heading that way to see how the water/weather is.heck if we use menhaden the smaller blues will probably eatem up anyway so a blue would be better probably.maybe we can give it a go!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

pogey moe said:


> lockowitz,ill hit you up the day im heading that way to see how the water/weather is.heck if we use menhaden the smaller blues will probably eatem up anyway so a blue would be better probably.maybe we can give it a go!


sounds good, dependign on the winds tomorrow, im gonna try and launch really early from the surf...

might take an ass kicking on the way out/in, but my new kayak i can stick my rods/gear inside  , so i can kamikazi that sumbitch and it wont raelly matter lol



Jesse


----------



## txmonster (Oct 17, 2008)

expert angler


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

let us know how ya do!dont get your a$$ kicked!The trout bite is killer right now!Guess people are finding big enough shrimp already!I plan to get in on that soon!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

pogey moe said:


> let us know how ya do!dont get your a$$ kicked!The trout bite is killer right now!Guess people are finding big enough shrimp already!I plan to get in on that soon!!


didnt go this morning, rode out there early to take a look, oh well..someday it'll calm down enough  wasnt even do-able kinda rough, just shitty.


----------

